# My Son's First Taste of Archery Buck Fever



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I have always had a hard time getting my sons to leave their video games and go hunting. Especially when it means getting up early and hiking in the cold.

This year, my 17 year old has actually shown interest and even excitement about archery hunting! I took him up to the Uintas and set him in a ground blind to increase his odds. 

No more than an hour into the first morning, the 4 x 4 buck I had been scouting walks up and stops 23 yards from his blind! Once he gets his breath back from the buck fever, he draws back and misses cleanly! Somehow he shoots too low at 23 yards? I have spend a lot of time shooting with him and know that he is a good shot - especially at this distance. The only explanation I can come up with is that the Buck Fever got the best of him.

The good news, is I now have a son that is addicted to archery hunting! The next morning, he drew on and almost got off a shot at a huge 3 x 3 buck. He also passed on a 2 x 2 and a 2 x 3 buck that stood near his blind for over 10 minutes! He was waiting for the 3 or 4 pointers to come back. He told me on the way home that archery is awesome and is way better than the rifle hunting he has done so far. 

It is great to have a new hunting companion even though I still have to compete with school and water polo (At least I think I have overcome the video games conflict). I am glad I didn't give up on him!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

[attachment=0mo74qct]2 point smaller pic.jpg[/attachmentmo74qct]


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

awesome!!! 

I remember unloading an entire wichester 30-30 at my first deer and it didn't even move, i'm sure he knew he was safe because he could see the end of my barrell swinging around trying to get a bead on him.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I am amazed that your son passed on any of the smaller bucks. I know that once having shot at a big buck and missed would keep him focused on shooting a big buck, but with smaller ones so very close I don't think I could have passed.
Congrats to you both.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good on getting him out. Just getting the chance to be that close is pretty successful in and of its self. No sense spoiling him right off the bat


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm... aint that some chit... A YOUNG hunter... NOT benefitting from a YOUTH day or tag of any sort... who is now clearly bitten by the hunting bug. This is what I love to hear. 

Can't wait to hear the conclusion of the story... Hopefully it ends with either the 3 or 4 point bucks!


----------

